# Got a tip- sand spikes



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I use grey PVC pipes for spikes, they are 2 1/2" and 6-6 long. I heated up the ends ( don't breathe PVC fumes please) and pushed them onto a bottle to flare them. Makes it easy to insert and extract the rod butt.

But...have always had trouble setting them deep enough to really hold.

Then I made a yebbie pump, it works great- but only in wet sand. It will bore a hole 2 & 1/2" in dia, 3' deep in seconds, but again only in wet sand. The spikes hold solid- because the sand around the spikes is undesturbed. Cost- $10

Then I taked with my brother about things. He suggested a garden auger. It works great. I LOVE my auger. It drills/bores a hole 3' deep in wet, moist or bone dry sand. Then I slide my spike in the hole and shazamm. The spikes are set rock solid in about 5 seconds.

I found my auger by googling "garden auger". The first site had one that was 2.75"dia, 3' long, $40. Slip it into a rechargable drill and you are in business. Looks like it will last a long time.

I like the grey PVC rated for conduit, UV resistant. I have had mine for three years. 

I used a tape measure and made marks with a sharpie every inch starting at 10" from the top. When I catch a fish, it is easy to hold it up to the spike and measure right there. The marks continue for four feet. If you get a big fish, snatch the spike out and lay it next to the fish for measurement.

I modified one for my brother that includes an insulated bait holder with cutting board. If you mount anything to yours, use hose clamps instead of drilling or bolting.

I set my spikes at a slight angle, just enough so that the sinker hangs just in front of the reel while baiting the hooks. The spikes will flex a little, but that may be a good thing. The spikes will not fall over, big fast fish, forgot to adjust drag, doesn't matter.

By far the easiest and best way to set spikes I have ever seen. 

Aluminum spikes may be great, too. But wiggling them around takes some time, it appears you have to do this somewhat close to wet sand, the depth ain't three feet, and the sand is disturbed.

I may even get some aluminum tubes for spikes.

Garden Auger !!!!!!!!!!!

That's my tip.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rubber mallet*

I like a rubber mallet ... just pound them in .... don't matter wet or dry sand .... might have to make me some attachments tho ...... hose clamps ... kewl


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ummmm..............i dont know..........nevermind


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*how do you spell sand spike?*

S-h-o-o-t-e-r


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Do a search there are many posts that have already discussed this subject


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*threads*

there have been threads to pound or not to pound ... PVC VS Alum. .... you name it ... probably even on lenghts ....... but never have seen the drill idea


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*spikes*

Got aluminum with a wedge on the bottom bout a foot up, step on the wedge, wet dry medium whatever, its in. Not only easier, but rod is in there and if you get a good heavey hit, fish is pulling against the wedge eight inces wide down five inches to the point. Drill sounds like a good idea, but just more to carry on the sand..... salt


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

either set your drag loose or hold your rod, just keep those reels out of the sand and water.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

FishinMortician, my god are you still alive, started to think someone had buried you. I got some aluminium spikes. A little wiggle and they are in. Usually put them into the wet sand though. Like the idea on the added items though. Willie in NEPA


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Seems like a lot of trouble to me . I use my hands and feet and it takes 5 seconds ... NEVER lost a rod and only had 1 rod touch sand .


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishinmama, how about them Phillies!! Please PM me regarding S-H-O-O-O-T-E-R and sand spikes. Thanks, Philly Jack


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Problem with shooter is....well...he aint got none


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Treed, good answer 

fishinmama, thank you for your kind words and yes people I swear I am getting geared back up to turn out lots of custom sand spikes. :beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

SHOOTER...... got 3 of your spikes..... love em like a religion.... they are without a doubt, the cats pajamas....... 

shooter spikes = absolute must for yak baits

eventuqally ill get another 3..... i love em man....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have*

The PVC holder with aluminum spike part. The PVC tends to break.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always used 2.5" - 3" PVC/HDPE pipe sections with one end cut at an angle (leaving a point). Just push it in the sand and rock it hard back and forth while pushing down. Same principle as installing a beach umbrella. It works itself into the sand quickly and is locked in there tight. Makes no difference if the sand is wet or dry.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

FM, that garden auger's an awesome idea. Do they make those in a hand-driven version? 

Not knocking aluminum spikes, but when one's able to put a PVC one 3' down into the sand, it ain't coming out. 

Hannibal, that's exactly the way I do it. I put my spikes 18-24" deep most of the time.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

How do you spell sand spike?


fishinmama said:


> S-h-o-o-t-e-r


Yup.










.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Old discussion- to be sure.

Wasn't knocking aluminum spikes, just offering my idea.

Yes I am still alive.

Not all that bad to haul onto beach.

Why would you want to hand crank the auger- cordless drills are cheap. Like my brother says, "You can't be a *******, if you don't have a string trimmer, bug zapper, and a cordless drill."

Hope someone gets something out of it.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Shooter's Spikes*

Shooter when the time comes let me know. Put me on the list for 4 spikes. 
Gotta trust mama! Philly Jack


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

wow - very flattered that you all wanna listen to mama -- think shooter will custom make your spikes or sell you premade ones, but if your lookin for something for a specific rod & rod butt length -- suggest you shoot shooter a pm. mama


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I make my own. 2" PVC - 3 feet long. $3 total cost. Dig down about 18" with a small shovel throwing sand back away from the water. Put spike in and backfill. Stomp down with feet.

Haven't had one pull loose yet.

Steve


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I bought alum angles 3 feet long from Home Depot, 1 foot of 3 inch pvc and hold them togather with hose clamps.
Work grea for me/


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i should make a tripod like the UK style ones. looks awfuly cool . lol

but shooter.. you gonna make anymore spikes?




AtlantaKing said:


> FM, that garden auger's an awesome idea. Do they make those in a hand-driven version?
> 
> Not knocking aluminum spikes, but when one's able to put a PVC one 3' down into the sand, it ain't coming out.
> 
> Hannibal, that's exactly the way I do it. I put my spikes 18-24" deep most of the time.


i put my pvc in about 20" i cant even kick it down. pulling it up takes a good stance. lol


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter spikes. 

I can't imagine life without them.

These are some pics of his first design - and made to order just fer me.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I can say*

Yes Shooter and i have spikes. If there is a doubt then just try one. The fight has been fought. It is preference. And lifespan. The spikes Shooter and i make will not come out ,pole will not come out( if drag is set) as well as pvc. But no hammer no drill no auger. But buy a pvc sandpike with a lifetime guarantee. If ours break bend or otherwise do not satisfy you for 3-5 years come back to us and we will make it right even if it means buying you PVC. Even if you run it over we will take care of you. But it all is preference, i just wont put a 150-700 dollar set up in a 2 dollar spike. Just pm us if you need a spike. we can even let you have one for a trial run. I can say this you will not go back to PVC.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

so where can i get a spike to try? 
ill give all contact info so i wont run with it.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.rodrack.com/home.php?cat=252


----------

